# Canadian App Store Not Available



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried syncing up their US bought iPad with their Canadian accounts? I'm getting an error that says, “The App Store is not supported in this country,” making it impossible to transfer any apps.


----------



## King Chung Huang (May 31, 2007)

Restored and resynced with iTunes. Apps transferred over! Can't launch App Store on iPad, though.


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

A little scare for sure!!

But all is OK. Just download them in iTunes and Sync 

The Kindle app works too!!!


----------



## cwrea (Apr 3, 2010)

I can confirm the same error message when attempting to use the App Store from a U.S.-purchased iPad in Canada. (I just got back from Buffalo and am trying the iPad out now.)

Fortunately, I can also confirm purchase of apps via iTunes on the PC and then sync to iPad is a workaround. Thanks for the tip!

Is it possible Apple isn't permitting iPads to access the Canada App Store until the official Canadian launch of the product?

Similarly - has anybody got luck installing the iBooks app? I can't find that app in the Canadian app store. I noticed at Apple's page "Apple - iPad - Buy and read books like never before" some fine print at the bottom of the page: "*iBooks is available only in the U.S.". Perhaps also not until Canadian iPad launch is official?

Regards,

Chris W. Rea
ipadbasics.com (under construction)


----------



## Plasmanut (Jun 18, 2009)

*Also cannot connect to iTunes Store*

I am in Phoenix and just got my iPad this morning. I'm having the same problem as described above. 

I am able to get apps to download and transfer via iTunes on my Mac. However, this does not address my problem because the whole iPad section of the App Store that you can see on the US iTunes store is not showing up on the Canadian side.

Now, having said that, I do have a US iTunes account. However, I can't even tell my iPad tp use that store. On an iPod or iPhone, if you perform a sync in iTunes while the US store is selected, it seems to remember the preference and the portable device know which store to use. But this does not seem to work on the iPad.

I need help!!!! I want to purchase an e-book and a few apps while in the US using an iTunes gift card to add credits to my balance. Do I have to do this through iTunes and then sync to iPad?


----------



## Nik_Ars (Mar 22, 2010)

Plasmanut said:


> I am in Phoenix and just got my iPad this morning. I'm having the same problem as described above.
> 
> I am able to get apps to download and transfer via iTunes on my Mac. However, this does not address my problem because the whole iPad section of the App Store that you can see on the US iTunes store is not showing up on the Canadian side.
> 
> ...


Go to iTunes (on iPad)
Scroll to the bottom and logout if you are logged in to your Canadian account (click account:name to log out)
Log in to your American account 
You should now be able to use the American app store and iBooks


----------



## uZurper (Apr 4, 2010)

cwrea said:


> Similarly - has anybody got luck installing the iBooks app? I can't find that app in the Canadian app store. I noticed at Apple's page "Apple - iPad - Buy and read books like never before" some fine print at the bottom of the page: "*iBooks is available only in the U.S.". Perhaps also not until Canadian iPad launch is official?


The only way I got it to work is to use the US iTunes account. From my experience, it is easier to set up a new US iTunes account [with a separate mailing / billing / credit card / e-mail address] than to convert an existing CAN iTunes account.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

You can also go into the settings app, click on "store" on the left side and then in the pane on the right, change app store accounts from there.

n&e, m&c


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

I just went to Shoppers Drug Mart to pick up a $25 prepaid Vanilla MasterCard in preperation for my iPad's arrival tomorrow. I registered the MC under a US address and then I went to register for a US itunes account and it works like a charm.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*prepaid visa*

tacsniper,

Great idea. I read your post and tried this. Just loaded up my US iTunes account with money from a Canadian prepaid visa. Thanks for the info.

n&e, m&c


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

tacsniper said:


> I just went to Shoppers Drug Mart to pick up a $25 prepaid Vanilla MasterCard in preperation for my iPad's arrival tomorrow. I registered the MC under a US address and then I went to register for a US itunes account and it works like a charm.


Hey tacsniper, I'm going to try that... but what address do you use


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Principal said:


> Hey tacsniper, I'm going to try that... but what address do you use


What I have done is find any big city in the US, then find a McDonalds or Pizza hut, any big chain restaurant and use there address. It will be listed with everything you need, address and zip code.


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

1060 w addison st
chicago il, 60613-4566


----------



## Mirguy (Jan 16, 2010)

sedawk said:


> 1060 w addison st
> chicago il, 60613-4566


Wrigley Field--nice Blues Brothers reference!


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

*couple things*

I have used two of these prepaid visas in iTunes now. I have a US iTunes account with a US address on it. I have not had to register an address with the prepaid visas though. Just FYI, in my experience that step is not necessary.

Also, slightly unrelated but... The first visa I bought was a $100 card. I used it to buy iTunes email gift codes and sent them to myself (easier to keep track of what's been spent that way; I can see it in iTunes rather than logging into a site and checking the visa card balance).

Yesterday, I bought another $100 card to do the same thing. This time I could only buy a $10 email code. I did some checking and found that you can only gift iTunes codes to a maximum of $100 per 30 days. Just FYI. Not a huge deal since purchases can still come off the visa card. It's just that I can't simply buy iTunes credit and work off of that.

Seemed weird to me though. If I had 5 members of my family and I wanted to gift $100 to each of them I wouldn't be able to. I called Apple Support about this and they're getting back to me by tomorrow but so far they have simply confirmed that it is $100/30 days right now. They may be able to raise it for my account but they're not sure yet. Seems odd that iTunes rules would hinder one from spending more money there.

n&e, m&c


----------



## gcarswell (Oct 29, 2005)

Just use a starbucks free song of the week gift code card. It allows you to skip the credit card process altogether


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

FYI, I did this when I got my iPad, and I didn't need a gift card, credit card, or anything. I set up the US account as a 'gift card' for the payment type, but didn't put any numbers in at all. I just used a 123 Fake St address and googled a Michigan postal code. 

Worked great, I got iBooks, and I can browse the bookstore for free books. You can browse the US app store too, but obviously can't buy anything unless you add some form of currency to the account.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wraithverge said:


> FYI, I did this when I got my iPad, and I didn't need a gift card, credit card, or anything. I set up the US account as a 'gift card' for the payment type, but didn't put any numbers in at all. I just used a 123 Fake St address and googled a Michigan postal code.
> 
> Worked great, I got iBooks, and I can browse the bookstore for free books. You can browse the US app store too, but obviously can't buy anything unless you add some form of currency to the account.


That's impossible they took that feature away. You can't have an iTunes account without a valid credit card. The none feature is longer there.


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

kramer15 said:


> That's impossible they took that feature away. You can't have an iTunes account without a valid credit card. The none feature is longer there.


Say what you wish, but here I am posting from an iPad, iBooks on the main screen, and didn't put a single credit card or gift card digit into iTunes. I set it up from my mac's iTunes client, if that helps.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wraithverge said:


> Say what you wish, but here I am posting from an iPad, iBooks on the main screen, and didn't put a single credit card or gift card digit into iTunes. I set it up from my mac's iTunes client, if that helps.


Show us proof take a photo of your home screen by holding down home and sleep button. At the same time.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

like here is an example.


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

I've got an iPhone, I have taken SS before. 

Edit: I'll embed it for simplicity sake.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

how did you get pass this????


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

kramer15 said:


> how did you get pass this????


Didn't even see that screen. Try setting the account up from a laptop/desktop with itunes installed. There's separate options for payments and the gift card option didn't ask for a credit card.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried both, on my mac too same thing there is no other options other than what type of credit card or paypal.


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm puzzled. I guess i should be happy that I managed to bypass the credit thing, but i really don't know why it isn't working for you. Can anyone else confirm/deny if they can just create a US account without a credit card?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I also have a "none" option on my US iTunes account. A couple of days ago, when the changed the Terms of Service, I had to "review" my account and "update" my credit card info. The "none" option was still there, and it's what I selected.

Perhaps it's "grandfathered"? Because I *had* the "none" option, it sticks with me?


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

here is a screenshot of my itunes page. I am puzzled????


----------



## Wraithverge (Mar 21, 2010)

Weird! Mine has a "None" option on the far right. Are you running the newest version of iTunes?


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

yes i am


----------



## vfr (Jul 22, 2009)

Apple has a support article on how to do this:

Create an iTunes App Store account without a credit card

The other trick is to set the time zone on your desktop and device to one in the US. I use New York instead of Toronto as iTunes uses this setting to figure out which country you are in (!).


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Yep! You can set up without a credit card. Log out of iTunes, go to the app store in iTunes change country to USA (bottom right of app store screen) choose a free app and it will prompt you if you want to create a new account. When you do the payment option:None will be available.

I, too have all my iPhone apps transferred over to my iPad as well as the apps from the us iTunes store. Before creating your new us iTunes account, sync up the apps from your iPhone. Then when you connectnthe iPad and sync the apps with it, everything gets copied over. Once that's done, you can login/create your us iTunes account, login to the app store on your iPad using that account and load up iBooks, etc.

I'm LOVING surfing on this thing! I'm in my living room watching a movie with my wife while writing this instead of being in the basement on my computer! Awesome!


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

*Help with prepaid Visa*

I did the same as others here - went to Shoppers put $50 on a prepaid Visa.
How did people register the Visa account to a US address. the Card I bought sends you to a site with only Canadian address options? Any help would be greatly appreciated since I want to download a few paid apps.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

You can buy US Apple iTunes cards online here (www.4SaleUSA.com). That way you can reload your US iTunes account easily. Right now $30 US iTunes costs $30.99. Worth the convenience of immediate email delivery of the code and not having to buy the cards south of the border.

I would like to hear if anyone has other easy sources for US iTunes cards.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

You cannot use credit from iTunes cards to purchase iPad apps. Suggesting this path in the iPad forum isn't really a good idea as it will lead folks to make a purchase which will not help them in any way.

"Vanilla" Mastercard from Shopper's worked just fine for me. Don't know about the Visa cards.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Not sure about cannot use itunes card to purchase apps. I have done this extensively with u.s itunes store. I just did it last week and bought some more.


----------



## billwong (Jan 6, 2002)

That's how I got my iWorks aps on my iPad. I wouldn't suggest it if it didn't work. I used to buy the US iTunes cards when I travelled in the US. Now I found a way to get some online.


----------



## canada eh (Dec 8, 2009)

I used a visa card and I guess itunes charge it a dollar as soon as I put the card number in, and the total came to 24.84 with taxes, so it was declined, and now when I go on the internet to check the balance, it is marked as a fraud.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Used a C$25 Mastercard with my U.S. address, It charges taxes? Anyhoo, it tried to charge the lump sum and I was over the prepaid amount and it declined. Now I'm in arrears with Apple!


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

ps1 said:


> I did the same as others here - went to Shoppers put $50 on a prepaid Visa.
> How did people register the Visa account to a US address. the Card I bought sends you to a site with only Canadian address options? Any help would be greatly appreciated since I want to download a few paid apps.


ps1,
As i wrote in an earlier post, I did not have to register the visa to any address. Like you, I went to that site (address on the back of the visa card). When it came to the address stage I noted only Canadian options so I just skipped it and gave it a try on the US store. It worked fine without being linked (on the visa site) to any address.

Good luck.
n&e, m&c


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

Macified said:


> You cannot use credit from iTunes cards to purchase iPad apps. Suggesting this path in the iPad forum isn't really a good idea as it will lead folks to make a purchase which will not help them in any way.


This is absolutely FALSE. Please check your facts before posting. I have purchased many of my apps through US iTunes store credit, before I ever had one of the prepaid visas mentioned in this thread. The only reason I ever got one of those visas was because I had used all of my store credit on apps and I didn't want to drive to the US to get more prepaid cards.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

billwong said:


> You can buy US Apple iTunes cards online here (www.4SaleUSA.com). That way you can reload your US iTunes account easily. Right now $30 US iTunes costs $30.99. Worth the convenience of immediate email delivery of the code and not having to buy the cards south of the border.
> 
> I would like to hear if anyone has other easy sources for US iTunes cards.


billwong,
Thanks for this. I'll have to check that out. It would be a bit more convenient than the prepaid visas (and cheaper too since there is an activation fee on the visas) and far more convenient than driving south to get the US iTunes gift cards.


----------



## ps1 (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks to all who posted. Finally got it working. You need to use the Vanilla Mastercard. Don't make my mistake and use the Visa it is setup to default to Canada and once you enter the address its game over.
Happily downloading and my next trip to the US will see me purchasing a couple iTunes gift cards.


----------



## jenb (Jun 11, 2009)

gmark2000 said:


> Used a C$25 Mastercard with my U.S. address, It charges taxes?


When setting up a US iTunes account you pick a state like Oregon that doesn't charge sales tax.


----------



## DA187Suspect (Apr 15, 2010)

Macified said:


> You cannot use credit from iTunes cards to purchase iPad apps. Suggesting this path in the iPad forum isn't really a good idea as it will lead folks to make a purchase which will not help them in any way.
> 
> "Vanilla" Mastercard from Shopper's worked just fine for me. Don't know about the Visa cards.


I used the Vanilla "Visa" card and it worked like a charm, no issues at all. It's a very simple procedure. Make sure to set up your US iTunes acct before you activate your Vanilla card.


----------

